# Angelynn Mireya - Nov.12/2007



## turbo_mom

Well I figured i'd put Angelynn's official birth in here. I won't explain the delivery since you all know already.
Here is my beautiful baby girl born by emergency C-section. Born at 24 weeks and 5 days, 12 1/4 inches long and 700 grams.

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00045.jpg

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00048.jpg

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/IMG_1375.jpg

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00055.jpg

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00054.jpg


----------



## elles28

Oh she is sooooo beautiful...........and what a lovely name.......Congratulations...... Elle xx


----------



## bexxie

Look at her tiny hand my goodness,at first glance she looks a good size then you see your hand in comparison and realise how weeny she is but oh how beautiful.

Well done hunny
bex.x


----------



## Tezzy

shes beautiful!!

congrats again x


----------



## ColtonsMom

bexxie said:


> Look at her tiny hand my goodness,at first glance she looks a good size then you see your hand in comparison and realise how weeny she is but oh how beautiful.
> 
> Well done hunny
> bex.x

Thats exactly what I thought!! The first pictures Jay posted she looked a good size, and then you see your hand next to her and she is just the most tiniest (sp?), most precious girl!!
Congratulations and Good Luck with everything!!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

aww shes so beautiful hun xxx


----------



## Layla

such a little gem :D

Congrats again

x


----------



## Angel

She's so beautiful Steph.


----------



## wannabmum

She truely is beautiful, and what an inspiation, Congrats on ur amazing daughter!!

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4caf2cb.gif

Shes a little treasure to you both

Thinking of you all 

x


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Xx


----------



## nikkybaby

Congrats! She is adorable! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny

:hugs:

Congrats hon!!! She's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## muffin

oh my, she is just perfect!! sending you love and hugs for the wee onexxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni she looks so tiny all the bst xxxx


----------



## mickey

she is so pretty :yipee:

big congratulations, well done!

and what a beautiful name, I love it!

send you all the best wishes for your recovery and for her getting big and strong :hi: :hugs: :hi:


----------



## UptonGirl

she is unbelievably beautiful! congratulations to both of you.....all three of you!!! well done! seeing her bought a tear to my eye...its amazing whats inside you isnt it?!?! im only 7/8 weeks but cant wait! my cousin was born premature at 24 weeks and everyone thought the worse.....he was tiny.....weighed less than a bag of sugar and fitted onto the palm of your hand......he is 25 now, nothign wrong with him at all, just asthma and all the family have it anyway.........he's actually just had his own little boy! it really is amazing! makes you think about the abortion laws..............you can abort up to 24/26 weeks cant you?!!? anyway.......soo happy for you....she is beautiful! xxxx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

Awww she is soooo tiny! - Absolutely amazing how perfect she is at such a young gestation - Really wishing you all the best over the coming months....Hope they go smoothly and your little Angelynn is home and healthy at the end of her hospital stay.


----------



## marshmallow

Congratulations! She is so tiny, but so perfect. Well done...


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations, she's beautiful.


----------



## Tilly

Shes beautiful :) so cute


----------



## Lauz_1601

such teeny tiny hands, she is beautiful, congratulations to you both xxxxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## Amanda

She is absolutely adorable Steph!:hugs:


----------



## Tam

Awwwww she is just soooo gorgeous!!!! :hugs:x


----------

